# Overheating from my dash (I look so Cheech and Chong)



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, my '85 300zx na 2+2 started overheating. I guess that's technically what it is. My temprature gauge doesnt read danger hot at , but i'm getting steam comming from out of my dash. A lot actually. I've talked to quite a few people, and everyone has said the same thing: "heater core". All I know about heater core's are that they are a b**ch. 
My brother-in-law said it's possible (he even did it to his truck) to bypass the heater core. I do not have any kind of air conditioning/heating as my electrical in that section is....well.....toast, so I won't miss a heater core. 
He said to simply take the hose that goes into the firewall, the hose that goes out of the firewall, and couple them together.
Would that work????


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

yep. that'll work.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

ok....so....where in the world are those hoses? I can't find them in my haynes or chilton books. there's a lot of hoses under there. which ones are they?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

they're the hoses that go into the firewall. the big ones. the ones that carry coolant.


----------



## Burn 17 (Dec 1, 2004)

they sould be on the pasanger side firwall, if you do get this to work let me know how it is, i was considering the same thing on my 87' when i get back to montana


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

Wow! It worked perfectly. Thanks guys. There was some sort of coupler there already, right by the enterance/exit points in the firewall. I just undid the hose comming out of the coupler into the firewall, and replaced it with the hose that WAS comming out of the firewall. Worked like a charm.
Thanks
Thanks
Thanks
Thanks
Thanks
Thanks
Thanks
Thanks


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

that's called the water cock.


----------



## Brother_Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

IS IT BAD THAT i USED IT? wHAT'S IT FOR?


----------

